# Suche Addon zur Anzeige von HTTP Requests?



## Extremefall (29. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Addon (egal ob für Firefox, Internet Explorer oder Safari), welches die Daten anzeigt, die per header gesendet werden. Ich stelle es mir so vor: Ich rufe eine Seite auf, wobei z.B. per Post Formular der Benutzername gesendet wird. Das Addon sollte dann folgendes Anzeigen:

- Seite, die die POST Eingaben empfängt
- Namen des Feldes, von dem die Eingaben gesendet werden.
- Absendeseite

Gibt es ein entsprechendes Addon und wenn ja, welches?
Ich hoffe, ich bin im richtigen Bereich. MfG


----------



## CPoly (29. April 2011)

Ich denke HttpFox sollte alles bieten, was du suchst https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/httpfox/


----------



## Extremefall (13. Mai 2011)

Es tut mir leid, dass ich erst jetzt antworte. Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich nutze das Addon jetzt eigentlich ständig. Ist nämlich ziemlich interessant, welche DB Einträge geschrieben werden. Eine Frage noch: Kann man die Parameter nach POST und GET sortieren? Bei mir scheint es nicht zu gehen, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich es richtig probiert habe.


----------



## CPoly (13. Mai 2011)

Leider nicht, hab ich auch manchmal vermisst.

http://code.google.com/p/httpfox/issues/detail?id=58

Was ich aber gerade getestet habe:
1. Rechte Maus -> Copy All Rows
2. OpenOffice SpreadSheet öffnen
3. Einfügen
4. Im Dialog "Separated by->Tabs"


----------

